# Now for the *real* brag...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the accomplishments. Keep up the good work.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Woohoo great job ! I know how much work it is!!!

Hey you didn't happen to keep track of the 9-12 months bitches at all did you? My girl is there and I haven't been able to find out if she even placed  Her Reg name is Creeksidefrm's Candy Land.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry, I really dont know how Bon Bon is doing... Who has her? I've only caught bits and pieces of conformation really... I dont have anything entered on that side this time so I've not really payed attention to much other than to scout out offspring of some of the nice boys I'm considering. LOL. I could probably ask and find out for you, but by the time I get to post, it will be tomorrow and she will probably be home again and you will have already heard. I hope she's done well though! BJ


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well congratulations!!!! =] Glad to hear you had a great weekend! =] Did you happen to get any pictures???!?!?! =] You know we all love them here! ;-)


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, BJ thanx. Shannon Scheer is handling her. If you notice anything I would appreciate it  Don't go out of your way though - I will find out monday !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! sounds like a great time....and with great success! Bet you'll make sure you make time for a preventive pee next time....


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey peeps. I think I heard your girl won the puppy sweeps yesterday I think it was. And everytime I looked around she had your puppy, I think is was, and was going back in the ring againg with her so I think she did well but can't give you specifics. Sorry.
BJ is in transit back home now, she left around 1:30. It's a 5 1/2 hour drive but because of the fires in Kelowna she may be delayed as they have some of the roads closed so she may have to take the long route through the Fraser Canyon.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Aww thanks for the update Judie but BonBon wasn't in the sweeps yesterday lol! Just the regular classes. But thank you for checking for me! I see you had a great weekend - how did it go today for you?


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see BJ"s pics, did the photographer print them out at the show or are they being mailed? Where are the candid ones?


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm home... actually it wasn't too terribly bad. Whew!

I asked Shannon about Bon Bon before I left and all she told me was she was doing okay and was a bit all over the place. One day she got 1st than another 3rd and just jumping around. I dont know if she really got 1st or 3rd, but just so you have the idea. Hopefully she comes home with some good news for you! She did look fantastic though. 

BJ


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey thanx for checking I appreciate it  I am looking forward to seeing your pictures - Judie said they are fantastic! Who was the show photographer? And did you get the pics right away? If you did get to posting them !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL... Yep, they're up. The lady's name was Janine and she was absolutely wonderful! She did a great job, or at least I think she did. BJ


----------

